# Help neended on expobar office leva



## juwelkeeper (Feb 17, 2015)

Posted this problem in the wrong forum.

Had my expobar office leva on a timer, unfortunately my daughter went to fill her cup up with hot water, but as the machine was on a timer and was off at the time , obviously no water was coming out . But sadly she didnt turn the hot water tap off, and when the expobar came back on in the morning the hot water was running through the tap. I reckon it must have been running the hot water through that tap for at least 30 mins. Anyway now the expobar will not turn on i tried to reset the little red button inside the machine but the RCD keeps tripping. Any ideas what i could do to solve this, the machine is mains water fed .

Right took the two wires off the image below and it does not the trigger the RCD when i do this but no power seems to be going to the machine.









And there seems to be a small leak from the top bolt in this image below , im not sure what this part is.









And my earth wire seems a tad black would it be advisable to replace this


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

As there appears to be more than one fault a thorough service is indicated.

The water leak / steam / vac valve possibly pipe joint will need to be addressed.

The corrosion around the earth contact and charring from electrical fault indicates the entire machine including the case could become LIVE WITH LIFE THREATENING CONSEQUENCES .

As you seem unsure I would seriously recommend a full and thorough service.

As a minimum have all the electrics checked by a qualified electrician. If after that you feel competent to do the service work there is plenty of help on the forum


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I'd agree with the above


----------



## juwelkeeper (Feb 17, 2015)

Any recommendations on who services these machines


----------



## juwelkeeper (Feb 17, 2015)

Did some looking on the internet and found a company local to me who sell and maintain commercial machines. They said they will have a look at it. Once there i explained what happened and he thinks its the heating element ,and hopefully he can get the part and fix it. Also asked him to give it a service while they have it.


----------



## juwelkeeper (Feb 17, 2015)

All fixed but boy did they have some trouble getting the heating element out. Basically it was some sort of thread sealant glue that was used to fit it. When the original heating element was fitted they didn't have a seal for it so they glued it in to stop the water from getting out. The guys had to get a special fixing on to the heating element and then got a 3ft bar and with 3 guys trying to loosen off the element. They still couldn't budge it, so in the end they heated up the bolt to try and loosen up the glue and thankfully they managed to work it loose. After a good descale and a full service of the machine everything is working great, and it feels like a new machine.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Glad you have it back for your Christmas coffee:good:.

Had a similar problem getting the heating element out from Urbanbumkin's machine:rolleyes:


----------

